# Need subs for VA sites



## Perfectcutca (Oct 18, 2011)

This can be one time or assigned sites.

Have multiple sites over entire state of va.

Need plow trucks with/with out spreaders

Bobcats backhoes rubber tire loaders

Email [email protected]

Quick payment 15 days


----------



## cvfd277 (Oct 30, 2011)

What are they? Where are they?


----------



## Perfectcutca (Oct 18, 2011)

Pilot Flying J Sites.... What area are you in?


----------



## cvfd277 (Oct 30, 2011)

I am in Cumberland County, about 50 miles west of Richmond Va.
I dont't think I am close to any of these sites.


----------

